# The Official the Bell Tree Magazine



## Conor (Dec 5, 2009)

Welcome to the main hub of Official Bell Tree Magazine.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Number of Issues_
Issue #1
Issue #2
Issue #3 - ''Christmas Special 2009''
Issue #4 - ''New Years Edition 2009''
Issue #5 
Issue #6
Issue #7 - Coming Soon - 11th December 2010
Issue #8 - Coming Soon - ''Christmas Special 2010''
Issue #9 - Coming Soon - ''New Years Edition 2010''


----------



## Josh (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool, I might join in.


----------



## Conor (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the support, I just hope it will be more successful than TBTGM...


----------



## Marcus (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd think about helping out with one of the articles


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll go for Wii Reviews.


----------



## Conor (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm writing up the first issue now, I'll probably start looking for help at Issue 2 or 3.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll do upcoming DS and Wii games.


----------



## Josh (Dec 5, 2009)

So for game reviews are we going to do new games or old/classic?


----------



## Conor (Dec 5, 2009)

Both probably.


----------



## Zex (Dec 5, 2009)

If there can be an Upcoming games section, I will do that.


----------



## Josh (Dec 5, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Both probably.


Alright, I might do old games and some new then.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> If there can be an Upcoming games section, I will do that.


I called it first. You can do PS3 and Xbox 360 upcoming games.


----------



## Zex (Dec 5, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I recommended it about a month ago to the old newsletter. Plus I get monthly issues of Nintendo Power, and I know a ton about upcoming games. 

I think I should do it.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep up with Japanese Nintendo.


----------



## Zex (Dec 5, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So does NintendoPower. 

And they can put it into ways where people can read it and comprehend it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 5, 2009)

I get new Japanese games monthly.

I should be here somewhere.

Conor knows too, I gave him the screenshots of Pokemon Scramble..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm in for w/e you need me for.


----------



## Conor (Dec 12, 2009)

New issue coming today!


----------



## Conor (Dec 29, 2009)

/Bump

TBTN is now looking for a video game reviewer (for any console), PM me if your interested.
The next edition of TBTN will be on the 31st of December, ready for new years.
I might include the interview from Jeremy that was in the last issue because not many people saw it because of the TBT Peoples Choice Awards.


----------



## nooky13 (Dec 29, 2009)

conor   jeremy just pmed me to say we aren't going to have a official newsletter


----------



## Conor (Dec 29, 2009)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> conor   jeremy just pmed me to say we aren't going to have a official newsletter


Yes I know, thanks nooky   

/sarcasm


----------



## nooky13 (Dec 29, 2009)

and don't have one already he said


----------



## Conor (Dec 29, 2009)

What?


----------



## nooky13 (Dec 29, 2009)

pm jeremy


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd like to write for this...

Dont really care what about


----------



## Conor (Dec 29, 2009)

Sure, I don't mind what you would like to write. It can really be anything at all.


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd do games, but I don't usually get new games unless other people recommend them, which tends to be a while after they're out. I could do IRL stuff.


----------



## Conor (Dec 29, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I'd do games, but I don't usually get new games unless other people recommend them, which tends to be a while after they're out. I could do IRL stuff.


Think you could do an Uncharted 2 review?


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

KazooieC said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly. But it'd probably be a bit, since I haven't played it since the 26th, when I last saw my PS3. D; Damn grandparents without a TV.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 29, 2009)

I might be able to do assassins creed 2 review


----------



## Conor (Dec 29, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be for the issue after the next one, we really need a ''home made'' review, I've just been using reviews from Kotaku and 1UP :|

EDIT @ Ciaran: Awesome, an Assassins Creed 2 review would be great


----------



## «Jack» (Dec 29, 2009)

KazooieC said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do it, then. I might be able to get it in for next issue, since I'll be home by Friday.
EDIT: Just realized next issue is New Years. *facepalm*


----------



## Conor (Dec 29, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, thanks ;D


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Dec 29, 2009)

I can do PS3 Reviews if you even need any PS3 reviews.


----------



## Conor (Dec 29, 2009)

Sure, any review is good.


----------



## Conor (Dec 30, 2009)

I am happy to announce The Bell Tree Gaming Magazine is returning and will be part of TBT Newsletter 

TBTGM is something I wanted to continue so I am happy to be bringing it back, expect to see it again soon....very soon.


----------



## Phil (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Conor (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Phil ;D


----------



## Conor (Jun 26, 2010)

TBTN&GM will be returning as, _Official Bell Tree Magazine_ and will be a newsletter as well as games magazine.


----------



## Josh (Jun 26, 2010)

Cool, Can't wait


----------



## Conor (Dec 5, 2010)

As said in the update announcement, this will be returning for the end of the year. The next issue is out on the 11th of December.
If you would like to write a review for the magazine please PM it to me. Reviews can be for any platform.


----------



## Josh (Dec 5, 2010)

Cool, It's back. Also I have some screenshots and news to put for TBT RPG in there if that's okay.


----------



## Liv (Dec 5, 2010)

Cool beans! I can get a review to you by the end of the week for a book.


edit: How does 1984 sound?


----------



## Conor (Dec 5, 2010)

@Josh - That's fine.
@Olivia - As long as its suitable, its fine.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll do reviews for assassins creed brotherhood and epic mickey.
But I'm only getting the games at christmas so they'll be done for mid-January?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 5, 2010)

Need me to do anything? I can definitely do Nintendo Video Game Reviews. Maybe some writing (news, fiction, etc.).


----------



## Conor (Dec 5, 2010)

Any reviews are great, everyone is welcome to do them.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 5, 2010)

I can do some previews or news.


----------



## Micah (Dec 5, 2010)

Do the reviews have to be new games, or can they be older (and still awesome) games?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2010)

I can do comics.

Imagine this: Nook's Comic Corner.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Dec 5, 2010)

I can review Kirby's Epic Yarn, if no one minds :3


----------



## Conor (Dec 5, 2010)

Any games at all Comatose.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Any games at all Comatose.


Is the idea of me having a Comic Corner good?


----------



## Conor (Dec 5, 2010)

Comics are fine but I think strikingmatches wants to do comics too so maybe you could collaborate or something.. or do it on your own and have individual comics.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 5, 2010)

And fiction stuff?
And I could review some Wii games like Kirby's Epic Yarn (I've got a lot to say about that game) and DKCR.


----------



## Conor (Dec 5, 2010)

If you like


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 5, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> If you like


*edited post


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 5, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Comics are fine but I think strikingmatches wants to do comics too so maybe you could collaborate or something.. or do it on your own and have individual comics.


Pally could have a comic on one thing on the magazine issue and I'd have a comic on another one.

Is that okay?


----------



## Princess (Dec 5, 2010)

What [Nook]? I don't understand what you mean.

edit: And I already asked to review dkcr al


----------



## Conor (Dec 5, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Dec 5 2010, 03:09:08 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really understand  >_< 

You can both have comics  B)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 5, 2010)

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> What [Nook]? I don't understand what you mean.
> 
> edit: And I already asked to review dkcr al


K dokey. I'll do an oldie. Maybe S&K.


----------



## Conor (Dec 5, 2010)

Everything that is being made (comics, reviews etc..) must be PMed to me before the 11th December.


----------



## Hiro (Dec 10, 2010)

I can make comics :O


----------



## Josh (Dec 10, 2010)

Dang it, Need to PM mine today!


----------



## MrMudkip (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll make the comics


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 10, 2010)

Finishing mine up soon. I'll send it in.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Dec 10, 2010)

Got my review sent in.
Phew, thought I was going to miss it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 10, 2010)

Sent in.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 10, 2010)

Sent in as well.


----------



## Conor (Dec 11, 2010)

Quite a few things sent in yesterday, thanks everyone.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh boy.

I can't wait to see what the magazine looks like.


----------

